# Yellow Tail Acei Feeding Recommendations



## nickthefoxtoy (Aug 2, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I just recently purchased 5 yellow tail acei to go in my 55 gallon mbuna tank. Currently there is only yellow labs in there. I have been feeding my yellow labs Omega One cichlid small sinking pellets. I believe it has 46% protein in it. There is no spirulina listed on the ingredients. I know that acei are primarily herbivores and need that heavily in their diet. Should I change the food completely for both species or should I just add a spirulina flake food? Any recommendations on what I should feed my Acei as a staple? Would be great if it was healthy for yellow labs as well. If there is such thing as a spirulina pellet that would be great, all the ones i see have spirulina in the ingredients but still have very high protein amounts. Any suggestions would be great, thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

New Life Spectrum Cichlid pellets are good. Protein is about 10% less than what you are feeding. It is fine for both species.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Extreme Aquatic Foods, cichlid peewee formula.


----------



## verfnew (Jan 15, 2015)

I have a breeding colony of 7 fish which I feed several pellets, spirulina flakes. The also like fresh veges lettuce and cucumber.


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

the omega one "veggie" pellets are 33% protein, 10% fat, 2% fiber, which is "closer" to ideal for mbuna cichlids, if your store carries omega one. they have spirulina as one of the top ingredients. I have some of that, but i'm gonna try this northfin veggie mix stuff everyone keeps raving about.

I also have pure spirulina flakes that I bought in bulk. My one LFS sells them by the scoop. They're huge flakes too, the fish love them.

Generally the "cichlid" mixes will be 40%+ protein and meant for non-mbunas, more carnivorous or omnivorous cichlids. For mbuna, skip over anything that says its for "cichlids" or has protein over 40%, and look for the "veggie" mix instead. Then you'll find the stuff where spirulina is one of the main ingredients. If you mix pure spirulina flakes with the 40%+ protein stuff, that'd likely reduce the protein the fish are receiving enough to even it out a bit. No reason to waste food if the fish like it, so mix it up a bit if you need to.


----------

